# bad backflow install



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

FAIL! Unable to service relief valve unless you shut down entire 4 story building and remove assembly. Needs to be replaced.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We did a 2 story medical building with 24 hour emergency care.. they failed to draw valves on ANYTHING in the building, they also failed to draw drinking fountains or public restrooms. 
We bring it up, they say it's approved by the engineers install as is. 

Engineers were a consulting firm from India. 

I can see this mistake being made.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Just needs pipework reconfigured! That's the prob with the Febco 825Y's with the dp pilot on one side only but they are easy valves to work on


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

But...but...but...but...it's always been passed by my last tester who suddenly can't test anymore for some reason!


----------



## IAplumber (Mar 28, 2010)

Had a couple guys at our shop install some like that. Went to repair and had them come repair it. Magically now they all leave room for sevice of device.


----------

